# Comparison: Largest Armies In The World. Active Military Manpower 2022



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

5 mins long video.. you may or may not be surprised at who is numero Uno..


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

Interesting, so the SF could probably field an army capable of invading Antigua I think.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Feb 15, 2022)

Very interesting video. Thanks for posting. I wasn't surprised at number uno.  I read a book last year called "In The Shadows of the American Century" that documented China's rise to the number one power in not only its massive army but also its commercial superiority in re-building the silk road and its massive investments and cooperation with other countries in helping them build any infrastructure that will allow trade with China. Also, China doesn't get involved with every skirmish between countries that comes down the road. If it doesn't involve an attack on China, China doesn't want to be involved.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you.  This was very informative.  Not surprised to see that China was #1 but there were many other countries I wouldn't have expected to see so close to the top.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

One should bear in mind that military service is mandatory or by conscription in some countries, and also that some country's military personnel have far more actual experience than others. IMO, experience trumps numbers, and _some_ soldiers who serve because it's compulsory don't make very good soldiers. Some of them will do whatever they can to stay out of harm's way, including not protecting their comrades.

That's why I have a problem with the Draft.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## old medic (Feb 16, 2022)

This article is a few years old, But I'm sure these numbers have increased. 
Largest Standing Army in the World, Not Who You Expect (ammoland.com)


----------

